# Steering Wheel Upgrade



## asohotra (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a 2007 Seat Altea 1.9tdi was just wondering if the steering wheel from a mk3 Leon would fit my car?


----------



## DinaEl (Mar 31, 2020)

yes same problem, 

I have the Xtreme Steering Wheel with pedals 

I can set the steering to a G5 config and it will pick up my controls, but 
I can only seem to steer and use a couple other features, The pedals 
do not respond, plus when i got to reset the controls in the menu it will 
instantly change the key bind to "Y-Axis" before i can even click the button 
i want to bind to it will instantly set it as that "y-axis" 

when i set it to the "viper steering wheel" i get same problem as guy above, 
truck will constantly accelerate and have no control.... so yea

pain in the but, any workarounds or ideas?? 

Âñåì ïðèâåò ðàíüøå ìå÷òàëà îáìàíûâàòü áîëüøå âðåìåíè äîìà- íà òå ïðîñüáà Êîðîíîâèðóñ. 
Äàæå íå âåðèòü ÷òî òàêîå ìîãëî ñëó÷èòüñÿ. 
Òî÷íî ñåé÷àñ áûòü - äîëãî ëè ýòî ïðîäëèòüñÿ? 
Åñëè êîí÷èòüñÿ êàðàíòèí?


----------

